

Show HN: ManageYum A unified control panel to manage all your services. - kevinwdavid
http://manageyum.com/

======
hai2ashwin
So how deep does it get when you say, unified control panel? The challenge
with myriad tools and unifying them all in one place would mean too much of
context overlaps. How do you handhold the users?

~~~
vinodhdavid
I am David founder at ManageYum! Well will bring the data in, which needs
their attention on day to day basis. We would be using the same technical
jargons related to the services so they don't have anything new to learn.

